#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  >  若爾蓋殘忍的四月

## okami

文 / 李微漪 2012年03月21日

更多文章>>
蒼茫的若爾蓋草原，狼族即將被人類趕盡殺絕。一只絕望的母狼爲了與人類做最後的抗爭，中了獵人毒的母狼，想讓幼崽喝最後一口奶。怕半途被人活剝，它用牙將皮撕咬得千瘡百孔…… 




作者：李微漪，畫家。曾拍攝視頻《好一對“狗男女”》，被網友瘋狂轉發，引起無數欷歔和感歎。2011年，更因其與一只狼共同生活八個月的傳奇經曆而再次成爲關注的焦點。
——————————————————————————————————————
奪命一刻
四月，中國最美的濕地若爾蓋草原冰雪初融，我來到這裏寫生。沿路走來，不斷地聽到牧民對我講起了一對狼的故事——
這只狼生育了第一窩小狼崽。初爲父母的喜悅和強烈的責任感，使這對狼夫妻想盡一切辦法也要讓洞裏的六條小生命看見草原上的第一縷陽光。
然而隨著小狼崽的降生，如何獲取充足的食物成了一大難題。在這到處都被人類割據的牧場上，野生食草動物早已難覓蹤影。母狼的乳汁少得可憐，沒睜眼的小狼崽們餓得嗷嗷直叫，小狼們一出生，饑餓就如影隨形。
公狼在草原上一次次徒勞地狩獵，然而饑餓卻像揮之不去的魔鬼糾纏著這個脆弱的狼家庭，如果再沒有食物，它們將失去一個個新生的幼崽。
望著牧場裏肥美的羊羔，公狼感到一陣急切的沖動，盡管狼族成員從不願意與人爲敵。
公狼成功地偷走了一只小羊，這對狼夫妻終於有了飽食的喜悅，新鮮的肉食立刻轉化爲芬芳的乳汁，小狼崽們有生以來終於第一次逃離了饑餓的折磨。幾天後，公狼再次去了那個牧場，然而代價卻是沈重的一一它踩上了盜獵者的狼夾子，最終變成了一張晾曬在肮髒牆壁上的狼皮。
接下來的幾天裏，飽受喪夫之痛和饑餓折磨的母狼夜夜哀號。它潛入了牧場，在饑餓和強烈的複仇欲望驅使下咬死了三只羊。天生不可調和的牧民和狼之問的矛盾變得更加尖銳。
爲了免除後患，獵人們帶著藏獒到處搜尋，找到了狼窩。
一個精心設計的投毒計劃成形了——裹著毒素的牛羊肉出現在母狼覓食的路上。或許是饑餓和育子的強烈願望削弱了母狼的戒心，當母狼察覺異樣時已無力挽回了。
可是這只深度中毒的母狼只有一個願望，要拖著飽餐後乳汁豐盈的身體爬回窩邊，要讓幼崽們在它身體冷卻之前喝到最後一口奶。爲了完成這個心願，不至於半途就被人活剝，它一面艱難地爬向幼崽，一面用尖利的狼牙撕開了背部的皮毛，把身上完好的狼皮撕咬得千瘡百孔，狼可殺不可辱！最終，母狼把和著血滴的乳汁喂進了幼崽的嘴裏．它挨個舔舐完幼崽，看著圍剿上來的獵人，噴湧出一聲帶血的狼嗥，不卑不亢。在場的人無不爲之動容。此情此景無論是生是死，是人是獸，都是一份不可泯滅的親情與悲壯。
六只垂死的小狼不知去向
母狼咽下了最後一口氣，它身下的小狼崽們被牧民裝迸麻袋，帶回了牧場。雖然躲過盜獵者，但是由於太小就失去母親的庇護難以生存，帶回它們的牧民也從未有過養狼的經驗，嗷嗷待哺的小狼崽們生死未蔔……
故事就發生在我到達草原的兩天前，雖然牧民們的描述略有差異，但小狼崽的命運立刻牽動了我的心，我決定找到它們。
曆經三天兩夜，我終於找到了那個傳說中帶回小狼崽的五十歲左右的牧民老阿爸。
我試著和牧民老阿爸攀談，他卻一言不發，用一種複雜的眼神打量著我。我費了半天口舌，誠心誠意地對他表明來意，老人家的神情才漸漸緩和下來，終於歎了口氣，指了指帳篷，黯然地說：“你來晚了。”我的心霎時沈到了谷底，急匆匆地闖進了帳篷。只見最後一只小狼已經不再有生息，它四肢松散地躺在地上一動不動。
我頓時淚眼模糊，猛然間哭吼出一聲長長的狼嗥．那是對狼族成員的挽歌。
然而，令我想不到的是奇迹發生了，那死去的小狼耳朵一動，一個激靈顫巍巍翻過身來，閉著眼睛晃晃悠悠地撐在地上細聽動靜。
“咦？啊……”牧民們齊聲欷歔，似乎也找不到什麽詞來表達驚訝了。這是我生平第一次見到一只活生生的小野狼崽，已毫無生氣的小狼居然會死而複生。
小狼嗅著，拱著，小爪子抓著，使勁往我懷裏爬，舔咬著我的嘴唇，這是小狼認媽媽的舉動，是與生俱來的生存本能。強烈的求生欲讓它在黑暗中義無反顧地摸索著，追逐我殷殷喚子的聲音，小狼把我當成了媽媽。
把它帶走吧，替我們向上天贖罪
陡然間被一只小野狼如此垂青，我心中的奇異感無以複加，甚至升起一種受寵若驚的惶恐。我連忙拉開沖鋒衣把小狼放在懷裏給它溫暖，小狼一個勁兒地往沖鋒衣裏面我的腋下拱去，似乎此刻越是黑暗擁擠和溫暖的地方，越能給它以最大的安慰，它仿佛在拼命尋找狼洞巾與母親相依相偎的安全感。
我心裏郁結難當。這些天我不知道這小狼是怎麽熬過來的，離開了母狼的體溫和與兄弟姐妹相依偎的溫暖，草原寒夜的溫度足以奪去它柔弱的生命。我輕輕探一只手指進去撫摸小狼，它鼻子幹燥，耳朵滾燙，在發燒，身體相當虛弱，似乎剛才的一番掙紮尋找又將它僅存的一點體力消耗殆盡。突然，我感覺那張毛茸茸的小嘴叼住了我伸進去的手指，它虛弱地吮咬了兩下，我這才從傷感中清醒了過來，想起了一些重要的事情：“有牛奶嗎？”
大姐忙拿出早上擠的鮮牦牛奶。我輕手輕腳地抱著小狼，用一只不鏽鋼小茶盅盛上牛奶，放在鐵竈上燒開，再浸入涼水中冷卻下來。我咬上一口餅幹，喝口牛奶在嘴裏含著，我把含化了的餅幹奶漿吐在手心，送到它鼻子下面。說時遲那時快，小狼一反虛弱常態，猛的一口，上來搶奪奶漿，奶漿霎時糊了它一頭一嘴，它更加狂野了，把亂濺的奶漿連同我手心的肉一股腦兒地撕咬著往嘴裏吞送。
“睜眼了！”牧民大姐驚奇地指著我懷裏的小狼崽。我仔細看去，小狼的一只眼睛已經睜開大半，另一只還像被膠水粘住一樣只虛開一條細縫。
在場的人對垂死小狼尋母乞食的異常舉動啧啧稱奇，覺得不可思議。我抱著小狼就像抱著孩子一樣，它觸動了我內心深處最柔軟的地方，一種想要呵護它的感覺陡然升了起來。無論人類還是動物，在母愛面前一樣溫柔而安詳。
能進食就有希望。但是，小狼一直在發燒，除了我隨身攜帶的一點應急藥物之外，牧區沒有可救它的醫藥可尋。
“你把它帶走吧，如果能救它一命也算我對母狼贖罪了，替我們去向上天贖罪。人和狼都是不得已啊。”一直沈默寡言的老阿爸對我說。
人破壞了狼的棲息地，狼侵犯了人的安甯，殺戮、詛咒、報複、遺孤……這一切終究能怪誰？
懷抱著這一出生就受到人們詛咒的小小異類的孩子，我和小狼的故事就這樣開始了。
（選自《我家有狼初長成》 作者：李微漪 江蘇人民出版社）

----------


## 黑月影狼

雖然的確算是心靈好文共賞~不過我認為放在毛毛作品賞析會更好喔=ˇ=

稍微查了一下,很遺憾的我們學校圖書館沒有QQ....

再考慮到底要不要去買(掙扎

----------

